# My baby girl is having ear problems!!!!



## TanksMama (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm getting concerned about my female pits ears. 
She is almost 2 years old. I got her from the pound in november. 
Ever since i've had her... i've noticed she is a little touchy about her ears. 
She doesn't really like her ears to be touched. 
But, I thought it had to do with her and my male playing, he would nibble on her ears. 

Then I noticed that there was a smell coming from her ears. 
Almost like a... musky smell. 

When I look in her ears I notice that there quite swollen and red. 

She also scratches to the point that they bleed. 

Anybody have these problems before? 
Was it fixed easily?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

That smell is probably from the yeast in her ears, which is often diet related. What are you feeding?Have you tried cleaning them and if so is there a black gunky looking substance in them ?


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> That smell is probably from the yeast in her ears, which is often diet related. What are you feeding?Have you tried cleaning them and if so is there a black gunky looking substance in them ?


^^^^^- You got it !! 
Rocky has had it since around 5 yrs old. I had to clean his ears Once a Month back then, Over the Lat 2 yrs (He's 11 now) i have to clean them Once a WEEK !! They stink terrible and He shakes his head so bad Nobody can sleep and he Gets Dizzy Shaking so badly ! Ive changed his Food Several Times to NO WHEAT foods, but even found some still had a Grain hidden in the ingrediance, and they where better But Still Affected him. NOW Ive gone to Natural Choice Lamb/Rice or Chicken/Rice Etc... This has Helped but he still needs regular Ear cleaning every couple weeks. The Stuff that Flies out when i clean his Ears Is DISCUSTING !!! I Recomend doing it OUTSIDE as he Splatters my Walls with Brownish STINKY Mucuasy build up.
I use a Product from PETSMAT that smells like VAPOR rub. He now LOVES when i clean them for him,and Its Working GREAT !!!!!!!!


----------



## TanksMama (Feb 2, 2011)

Well, I feed her Lamb and Rice. 

But... I will be honest, we did change her food a couple times. Every now and then when we go to get her food, they are out on lamb and rice and we get chicken and rice. 

As far as the inside... I swear, they are so swollen I can hardly see anything!!!! 
And there is dried blood in them (she puts her foot nail in there and scratches!!!) 

I just wanted to make sure this WAS something to go to the vet about. 
I just made her an appt for saturday. They are going to a 'ear swab' so they can see if/ what bacteria she has in there. 

I didn't know if it was common for dogs her age (she's almost two) to have these problems. My boy is only 9 months. His ears are dirty... which, I need to start cleaning. But that's becuase he digs... ALL the time. He wants to be outside 24/7. 

Anyway, thanks again!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

I would switch her to a grain free food. I used to have the same problem with Kangol until I started feeding RAW.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

It could be food related but you need to fix the infection first. Ear infections can happen when the ear is chemically out of balance. This tells you how to treat it at home, please fix it as soon as you can ear infections are very painful.
http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/26478-how-treat-ear-infections-home.html


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

The link that Lisa posted about ear treatment will be your best way to get the problem helped out 

This is the original post in that link 
Originally posted by Deb and moved to a Sticky.

1. Ointment from the vet and a cleansing wash: Temporary fix for you and your dog, it is a shame but it does not truly clear the dogs ears so you keep coming back

2. Small, dry like bumps. Mostly on top of her head, but has more here and there. very well be a reaction to the medication, her food etc. w/o seeing it, it would be really hard to say

3. Could allergies be the cause these two conditions and how can they be resolved? Ear infections come from many things, allergies, fluid trapped in the ear, wax build up etc.

This solution I have been using for over 15 yrs with my dogs ears, dogs I have rescued on there hot spots, paws, around the eyes, & ears, my own ears. I have never had an ear infection nor problems with it ...

Homopathic Ear Cleaning Solution

The best thing for ear infections is the following:

1/3 Apple cider Vinegar
1/3 Rubbing Alcohol
1/3 Hydrogen Peroxide

Rubbing Alcohol = Sterilized Drying Agent. So any fluid that is left in the ear this will dry it up
Hydrogen Peroxide = Antiseptic & Oxidizer. So this will help to start clearing up the infection
Apple Cider Vinegar = Alkaline Agent. So this will help to bring the balance back to the ear canal

Must remember that our bodies as well as dog have a balance of Alkaline & Acidic, so the body can get to acidic but not over alkaline.
Hence the ear with the infection due to, too much moister built up in the ear canal. So once the ear is re-alkaline there is no way the infection or yeast to be able to live so it dies off.

The Directions are

3X daily for 3 days
2X daily for 3 days
1X daily for 3 days
Once a week for maintenance

For a bottle to use, I always suggest you make it in a shampoo bottle, easy to pour and make the solution, you do not have to refrigerate


((NOTE: stop using the product from your vet, use this like I have stated and keep the medication / wash for other things))) 
___________________________________________________________
Figuring out what it is coming from can be hard but lets start with your diet
- Kibble brand? 
- Which one in the brand?
- Treats? 
- Shampoos? 

I truly hope you get the problem under control, once you do we can help you figure out what is might be by answering these questions


----------



## Good-Dogs (Jun 27, 2010)

My pitbull suffers from recurring ear infections and he used to have all the same ear problems as you describe, sore ears, inflamed ears, swollen red ears, discharge from the ears, smelly, oozing and disgusting junk coming from his ears. We went to the veterinary office several times a year for YEARS. Now we found a natural dog ear treatment and it has been working to control his ear problems. No more big flare-ups as it used to be and no more visits to get prescription ear medicines, he is happier because his ears aren't bothering him all the time. It's called Dr Dogs Ear Oil and you can find out more about Dog Ear Infection Treatment - Ear Drops for Dogs It works to get rid of  ear mites in dogs or to control ear infections in dogs that get them over and over again like mine used to. Good luck and good riddens to sore ears!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

I just went through the same thing with my pup, she'll need to see a vet so they can give her an antibiotic that will take care of the yeast & heal any infections. It should be exactly what pitbullmama ATL said & is easily treatable. But get her in asap because it sounds infected, so it doesn't mess with her immune system.

What will likely happen is they will get a test sample & once it comes back they'll disperse a yellow ointment into her ear canal & after two weeks should be taken care of.

Also make sure to keep their ears cleaned on a regular basis to avoid future infections. Good luck


----------

